# Programm zum Internet Geschwindigkeit aufteilen



## HardstyleGod (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo liebe User....

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Wir haben hier zuhause DSL 1024 von versatel und nen Router von D-Link 804HV an den 3 Rechner angeschlossen sind. 1 Rechner gehört meiner ma die eh kaum dran ist einer mir und der letzte meiner Schwester, die immer Ragnarock zockt und hier und da so nen  runterlädt... Sie klaut mir dann ewig meinen schönen Speed mein Emule lädt dann kaum was und der Seitenaufbau ist auch ine Kerfte.... 

Da hab ich mir gedacht es müsste doch eigentlich ein Programm geben mit dem ich die Internet geschwindigkeit unter den rechner aufteilen kann? 

So ein Programm dem ich sagen kann der rechner XY mit der IP 192.168.0.XY darf nur mit max. 20Kb Saugen.... Als Beispiel.... Wäre echt koreckt wenn mir da einer helfen kann........... Also PLZ HELP ME....


----------



## Norbert Eder (12. Januar 2005)

Also wenn, dann kann das dein Router, sonst wirds bei deiner Config ohnehin schwierig. Ausserdem: Wieso redest nicht einfach mit deiner Schwester? Macht vermutlich den wenigsten Aufwand. 
Und ich hoffe mal, dass du per eMule nur legalen Content austauscht ...


----------

